# My ragdoll babies. all grown up and moving out...



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, the day had to come, I knew it. The day when I had to start saying goodbye to my little kittens...  
Kellin and Bronwyn has already moved to their new homes, their new owners came here and picked them up friday. Today we went to the Airport to leave off Aislinn, who is moving to Norway. She should be home by now! That was the hardest one to leave, she was such a little personality, and I'm probably not going to see her again...  But I am glad that she has such nice new owners, and that maybe some day she will have kittens of her own, because she is such a pretty girl!
Aidan and Brennan will be staying for a week more, Brennan will move next saturday, and the French family is coming next tuesday to pick up Aidan.

Well, here they are:

S*Dragonfire Brennan:









S*Dragonfire Aislinn:









S*Dragonfire Bronwyn:









S*Dragonfire Kellin:


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

They're SOOOOOOO beautifull...
My favorite is Bronwyn :wink: .


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh, I forgot Aidan:

S*Dragonfire Aidan:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

wow they are sooooooooooooooooo adorable


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They've got such pretty colours!


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

So cute! I love Kellin's little face!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Brennan would fit in my household very well! What little beauties they are!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

oh i want them all, cant believe theyre ready to go already, seems only a small while ago u posted their first pics!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Gee, we can't have them, and now--no pictures!


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Now everyone has moved to their new homes. The last one moved yesterday, the family from France were here and picked up Aidan, and the flew home in the afternoon. It's hard to believe he is so far away now! 8O 
But, fortunately, it will not be too long before I can see him again!  Me and may family are going to Paris for vaccation the 27th of April, and we are invited to visit Aidan at his new home! I'm really looking farward to it, both to seeing Aidan again, and also to see Paris and France!


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll miss the pictures


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

So did Kellin and Bronwyn go to the same owner? I'll miss the photos of these guys -- they are all so gorgeous.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> So did Kellin and Bronwyn go to the same owner? I'll miss the photos of these guys -- they are all so gorgeous.


No, they were jus picked up the same day. Bronwyn's owner came in the morning and Kellin's in the afternoon.

I miss them all, but most of all Aislinn, she was such a doll! It really broke my heart to say goodbye to her at the airport, I was close to tears... But her new owner has reported to me that she has adjusted well, her male cat took her in immediately, and now she's friends with the other females too.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You sound like you are such a good breeder. These people don't know how lucky they are to get one of your cats.


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

they are stunning kittens, i am sorry you had to say good bye to them. but hopefully you will hear from the regular with lost of pic's, i do it for they lady i brought my kitten off, she like to see them grow up and hear what trouble they get into ............ :roll:


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> You sound like you are such a good breeder. These people don't know how lucky they are to get one of your cats.


Thank you!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*omg*

these cats are absolutely fabulous!


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Since this thread has been revived, I though I might show you pictures of the kittens that I have recieved from their new owners!

First out, *Brennan*, who has become a quite chubby little guy!  His new owner is so happy with him! Although he was really shy and mellow when I had him, he is now a real mischief maker and not shy at all!  
5 months:



















Second we have *Aislinn*, the little norweigian princess! She has become such a beauty! She went to her first show a couple of weeks ago, and it went very well, she got excellent judgements!
She is here 4 months old:


















*Bronwyn* has already been to three shows, and I had the opportunity to go and see her at her first one! Unfortinately, she came second in her first show, she lost to a really cute kitten with a better profile. But the last two shows went really well, she also got really nice judgements! She is a big and chubby girl, with really nice broadness! Both her and Aislinn has stunning eye-colour!
4 months:








5 months:









*Aidan* now lives in France, and he has the best family! They are really great, and they all love him so! He is such a beautiful boy, I hope his owmer is going to take him to a cat show in France! She has said she would like to, but also she is quite occupied, having five children to take care of...
Here he is anyway, 4 moths old:


















Last but not least, we have *Kellin*, who also has got the best home! His new "mommy and daddy" are sooo happy with him, and he's really spoiled!  Here, he's enjoying himself outdoors in the sun:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Those cats are just beautiful!!! It's great to see how they've grown and changed  Nice to hear that their new homes are working out as well. And you must be very proud of the girls' results in the cat shows!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow. That has to be the most beautiful litter of ragdolls I have ever seen. It's so wonderful that they all have such nice owners to send you back some pictures! I would be so proud if I were you.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*wow*

such pretty cats, its strange to see them get so much bigger from what they were lol.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------

